# Ontario, Canada Chinese Range Installation by Code



## Diesel091 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi new to the forum and am posting my first question. I am looking for the Ontario Building Code references and Code and Guide for Plumbing 2006/2010 references and National Plumbing Code of Canada references for the proper installation of a wok Chinese Range. Now I know it will need a grease interceptor common sense but if anyone can help me with this Id appreciate it


Also need trouble shooting information 

Thanks


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Post up an intro, and you will get a lot of help.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Chinese??? Seriously?!?!?!:blink:


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Should be in your Ontario code book, Just go to section 7.5 and go from there.....


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Wouldnt it be in between sections Indian kitchens and Italian pizza shops? Or in the plumbing for different ethnicities chapter?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Diesel091 said:


> Hi new to the forum and am posting my first question. I am looking for the Ontario Building Code references and Code and Guide for Plumbing 2006/2010 references and National Plumbing Code of Canada references for the proper installation of a wok Chinese Range. Now I know it will need a grease interceptor common sense but if anyone can help me with this Id appreciate it
> 
> Also need trouble shooting information
> 
> Thanks


I have installed a few. Need your intro then we can talk

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I hate those things.

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------

